# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  نسبة الامية في مصر

## الباحث عن العدالة

*44676*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*1*
*‏5 من ربيع الاخر** 1430* *هـ*
*الأربعاء*
*‏17‏ مليون أمي يمثلون ‏29 %‏ من السكان‏:‏
الأمية كارثة قومية‏!‏
المسئولون‏:‏ نمحو أمية نصف مليون مواطن سنويا
‏..‏ و‏25 %‏ منهم يرتد للأمية**تحقيق‏:‏ أمل إبراهيم سعد*
*الامية النتاج الطبيعى لتكدس الفصول وفوضى العملية**التعليمية**مؤشرات خطيرة كشف عنها تقرير ناقشته لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشوري حول قضية محو الأمية ومن هذه المؤشرات أن عدد الأميين بلغ‏17‏ مليون مواطن‏64%‏ منهم بالمناطق الريفية و‏69%‏ منهم اناث ويوجد‏8.2‏ مليون أمي في الفئة العمرية من‏15‏ إلي‏45‏ سنة‏!‏

الكارثة أنه في حين يتحدث العالم عن محو الأمية الرقمية والمعلوماتية فإننا لانزال نعاني من التسرب من التعليم وزيادة أعداد الأميين فهل السبب هو نقص تمويل جهود محو الأمية أم عدم وجود تحرك مجتمعي مناسب؟ وهل هناك حلول مبتكرة لتشجيع المتعلمين علي محو أمية مواطنيهم؟خلال مناقشة التقرير أمام لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشوري علي مدي‏7‏ جلسات اشار الدكتور فاروق اسماعيل رئيس لجنة التعليم والبحث العلمي بمجلس الشوري ورئيس جامعة الأهرام الكندية إلي أن أعلي المحافظات في نسبة الأمية هي المنيا تليها بني سويف ثم الفيوم وجميع محافظات مصر يحدث فيها إنخفاض في معدلات الأمية فيما عدا الجيزة ومطروح والمنيا والقليوبية‏.‏

وأشار التقرير إلي أن هناك‏1.2‏ مليون أمي في الفئة العمرية من‏10‏ ـ‏15‏ سنة وهم المتسربون من التعليم‏..‏ وهذا هو اساس المشكلة لأن هناك الزاما علي الأسر المصرية لإلحاق أطفالها الذين وصلوا إلي سن السادسة بالمرحلة الابتدائية الي ان يصلوا إلي سن العاشرة ثم يخرجونهم من المدارس لإلحاقهم بسوق العمل‏,‏ وبذلك تهدر جهود هيئة محو الأمية لمواجهة هذه الآفة الخطيرة‏..‏ ويضيف د‏.‏ فاروق اسماعيل أن مشروع القانون المقدم الآن إلي مجلسي الشعب والشوري لتعديل قانون الهيئة القومية لمحو الأمية إي اقتصار حصر الأميين في الفئة العمرية ما بين‏15‏ سنة إلي‏35‏ سنة فقط لتكون الفئة المستهدفة لمحو أميتها‏,‏ وبغض النظر عن هذا التعديل المقترح فإن المشكلة لها شق آخر علي قدر كبير من الأهمية يتمثل في تزايد تكلفة محو أمية المواطن خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة في حين ان الموازنة المالية للهيئة تتراجع فقد وصلت في أعلي معدلاتها إلي‏196‏ مليون جنيه في موازنة‏2006/2005,‏ في حين أنها انخفضت إلي‏152‏ مليون جنيه في موازنة‏2008‏ ـ‏2009!!‏ ولا تزال تكلفة محو أمية المواطن الواحد لا تتعدي‏140‏ جنيها علي الرغم من أنها في دول عديدة تصل إلي‏100‏ دولار لذلك فلا وجه للدهشة أو التعجب في أن مصر تحتل المرتبة قبل الأخيرة بين الدول العربية التي تعاني من مشكلة الأمية‏!!‏

بنوك أفكار
د‏.‏ شريف عمر رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشعب يري أنه لابد من عمل بنوك أفكار لحل هذه المشكلة الخطيرة تطرح من خلالها مجموعة من الحلول المبتكرة يتم تجريبها علي مستوي ضيق ثم نبدأ بعدها في التوسع التدريجي لتشمل الجمهورية ككل ومنها علي سبيل المثال استغلال السنة الفراغ التي خلفتها عودة الصف السادس الابتدائي إلي السلم التعليمي ومنها منح وظيفة لمن يقوم بمحو أمية عدد من المواطنين‏..‏

ويجب ان يكون الاتجاه إلي اللامركزية في معالجة هذه الآفة نقطة الانطلاق الأولي‏..‏

د‏.‏ محمود الناقه رئيس الجمعية المصرية للمناهج وطرق التدريس وأستاذ المناهج بكلية التربية جامعة عين شمس يشير إلي أن الأمية لا يجب أن نتناولها بمعناها التقليدي أي من لم يحصل علي أي قسط من التعليم‏..‏ فإذا كانت النسبة المشار اليها تعني هذه الفئة فقط‏..‏ فنحن نري أن هناك أضعاف هذا العدد ومنهم نسبة عالية جدا من طلبة المدارس الابتدائية وما يقرب من‏90%‏ من طلبة المرحلة الاعدادية و‏50%‏ من طلبة الثانوي‏!!‏

فإذا كان ثلث المجتمع من الأميين بالمعني التقليدي وإذا كان هناك ثلث أخر يمثله أمية المتعلمين فلا شك أن الأمر يحتاج إلي ثورة جذرية تتمثل في حملة شعبية جادة ومخططة للقضاء علي هذه الآفة‏.‏

جهود الهيئة
إذا كانت السطور السابقة تحمل رؤية الخبراء فإن ملامح الرؤية تزداد وضوحا لدي د‏.‏ رأفت رضوان رئيس الهيئة القومية لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار الذي يبدأ حديثه بسرد تداعيات الموقف وتطوراته بالنسبة للقضية‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أنه في‏1976‏ كان عدد الأميين‏14‏ مليون مواطن بنسبة‏56%‏ من السكان البالغ عددهم آنذاك‏42‏ مليون نسمة في‏1986‏ وصل العدد إلي‏17.2‏ مليون مواطن أمي بنسبة‏48%,‏ في‏1996‏ وصل عدد الأميين إلي‏17.6‏ مليون بنسبة‏4%‏ أي أن العدد يزداد والنسبة تتراجع نظرا لزيادة عدد السكان وفي‏2006‏ اصبح هناك‏17‏ مليون مواطن أمي وانخفضت النسبة إلي‏29%‏ وهي المرة الأولي التي تتراجع فيها النسبة والأعداد معا‏,‏ وقد يعد ذلك مؤشرا ايجابيا ونستطيع أن نؤكد ان المشكلة في معظمها انثوية ريفية حيث تصل نسبة النساء الأميات في الريف إلي‏69%‏ بعدد قدره‏11.7‏ مليون أنثي ريفية‏..‏ كما أن هناك‏2.6‏ مليون أمي‏(‏ من بين الـ‏17‏ مليون أمي‏)‏ فوق الستين عاما‏.‏

وفي واقع الحال فإن عدد الأميين المستهدف محو أميتهم هم‏5.5‏ مليون أمي وهم في الفئة العمرية‏15‏ عاما ـ‏35‏ عاما فتلك هي أهم الفئات المستهدفة‏,‏ حيث ان نسبة الأمية في هذه الفئة العمرية تصل إلي‏20%..‏ والهيئة تقوم بمحو أمية نصف مليون مواطن سنويا وإن كانت المشكلة أن هناك نحو‏300‏ ألف مواطن ينضمون سنويا إلي صفوف الأميين‏..‏ كذلك فهناك‏25%‏ ممن تم محو أميتهم يرتدون إلي الأمية مرة أخري‏!!‏ ناهيك عن أن الدولة تتيح فرص محو الأمية لمليون دارس سنويا يدخل الامتحان منهم‏800‏ ألف دارس فقط ولا ينجح منهم سوي‏500‏ ألف والتحدي الكبير يتمثل في أن الحوافز التي تشجع علي ذلك تفوق قدرة الهيئة وموازناتها المالية‏.‏

والمشكلة أيضا تكمن في أن الهيئة لديها موازنة أبواب محددة ولا تمتلك حق التصرف فيها‏..‏ بمعني أننا نضطر إلي رد مبالغ مالية طائلة إلي الدولة مرة أخري وهي الموجودة في باب‏6‏ بند الاستثمار ويضيف د‏.‏ رأفت رضوان ان القانون رقم‏8‏ لسنة‏1991‏ الذي ينظم عمل هيئة محو الأمية‏,‏ يشير إلي أن تنفيذ برامج محو الأمية ليس هو مهمة الهيئة وإنما مهمتها تنحصر في تخطيط وتنسيق ومتابعة هذه البرامج بينما تتولي مهمة التنفيذ الوزارات والمحافظات والهيئات والمصالح والمجتمع المدني والنقابات والأحزاب وصولا إلي اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون‏..‏ بينما تتولي الهيئة مسئولية التخطيط والمتابعة والتنفيذ دون إطلاق طاقاتها‏,‏ وقال إن هناك مشكلات عديدة تعترض الهيئة للقيام بواجبها أهمها عدم وجود فصول لمحو الأمية يتم تخصيصها لهذا الغرض ونعتمد علي ما يتيحه لنا الآخرون في مركز شباب مثلا أو جمعية زراعية أو مسجد أو مقر جمعية أهلية أو منازل المواطنين‏!!‏ وبالتالي فإن كم المعاناة التي نتكبدها لا يمكن تخيله لأنه ليس لدينا سلطة علي الطرف الأخر الذي نستأجر من المكان ناهيك عن أننا نضطر إلي تعيين مشرف من هذه الجهات يتقاضي‏20‏ جنيها شهريا‏,‏ وكذلك عامل يتقاضي‏8‏ جنيهات شهرياعن كل فصل علي حده‏.‏

التحدي الكبير
ويضيف رئيس الهيئة القومية لمحو الأمية أن مفهوم محو الأمية يمثل تحديا كبيرا فالعالم أجمع تحول إلي مفهوم تعليم الكبار وتلاشي مفهوم الأمية التقليدي ويثور تساؤل أساسي هو‏:‏ هل المهم القراءة والكتابة أم المهارات الحياتية؟‏!‏ كما يجب الانتباه إلي ارتباط مشكلة الأمية مع الفقر‏,‏ ومن هنا فالمطلوب التعامل مع مشكلة الأمية من منطلق أنها مشكلة تنموية وليست تعليمية فقط‏,‏ ولابد من تحرك المجتمع ووجود دافع للتعليم فالمرأة في الصعيد ـ علي سبيل المثال ـ لا تحتاج إلي القراءة والكتابة من و جهة نظرها‏,‏ وبالتالي تنخفض معدلات الاقبال علي محو الأمية لدي الكثير منهن‏!!‏*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:M20(13): 
*الخوف.. والأمية*

٢٥/ ٣/ ٢٠٠٩
يتساءل الكثيرون فى مصر إلى متى سيستمر هذا الخوف المستشرى فى ربوع المحروسة.. الخوف من كل شىء.. ومتى سيزول هذا الخوف الذى يعشش فى عقول المصريين منذ عدة عقود من الزمان؟ ورغم كل الحلول المعروضة، والتى ليس بينها حل جذرى واحد، لعدم التوصل إلى السبب الجذرى لهذا الخوف المزمن، كان لزامًا على كخبير فى تحليل المشاكل من جذورها أن أخضع هذا الخوف المزمن للتحليل؟ 
وجاءت النتيجة على النحو التالي: الأمية بأشكالها وبمستوياتها المختلفة، والأمية هنا المقصود منها ليس فقط أمية غير المتعلمين (حسب الإحصائيات المصرية) بل أيضًا أمية المتعلمين الذين تربوا وترعرعوا على الدروس الخصوصية بعد عام ١٩٧٣، زد على ذلك أنهم أيضًا فقدوا انتماءهم بل فقدوا أيضًا هويتهم!..
الأمية هى العدو الأول لنا وبالقضاء عليها والقضاء على كل من ساهم فى انتشارها سيحدث التغيير الجماعي، بدون أى خوف بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولا تنسوا كلمات الله التالية: «القلم».. فى سورتى القلم والعلق، و«اقرأ».. فى سورتى الإسراء والعلق، و(وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا).. سورة الإسراء.. وهذا إن دل على شىء فإنما يدل على حتمية استمرار التعليم والتعليم من المهد إلى اللحد، وصدق الله العظيم.

*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
*gmsherbini@msn.com* 


قد تكون الأمية على جميع مستويات التعليم وليست أمية الكتابة والقراءة هى السبب الجذرى لكون مصر من الدول النامية (المتخلفة) ومن ثم فأن نسبة الــ ‏17‏ مليون أمي يمثلون ‏29 %‏ من السكان‏ هى نسبة خادعة وأنا أرجح أن الأمية فى مصر نسبتها هى 77% من تعداد سكان مصر وهى نسبة السلبية فى كل مناحى الحياة عالجوا السلبية أولا ستختفى الأمية من مصر !

----------

